# Cjc no dac/ ghrp side effects



## Adam_david (Apr 27, 2014)

Ok so I've been on cjc no dac & alternating ghrp 6 & 2 for about 2 months. I've been taking 5 to 6 shots of both everyday. I wake up all thru out the night anyway so I do them then to. Very consistent.
I've noticed a lot of stiffness, and a little achy-ness in my joints. Also I feel fluidy too. Nothing I can't handle.
I guess what I'm asking is since this is normal by what I've read, this means that it's working right?
I'm also on 60 mcg of igf-1 lr3 ed.


----------



## squatster (May 10, 2014)

Question for you - have the peps been worth it?
What have you gained and what do you see different from other cycles?


----------

